# For Introverts => How shy are you ?



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

A little. Especially if I'm meeting a whole group of people at once. Too many names and faces. I get confused.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

oops


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

The only times I'm not shy are when I'm around friends or family. ^^;


----------



## hircine (Jan 7, 2014)

I figured shyness was just an introvert trope. I'm the slow-to-warm-up kind that only speaks loudly and frequently around people i'm moderately comfortable with. Is that shyness or just respect?


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not particularly shy, though I was when I was in my teens (I was a pretty wild kid). The only thing that gets to me is speaking in front of groups, especially classmates or coworkers who could judge my competence and might actually be much more so than I am.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I was mistaken as shy while I was young but IMHO shyness is caused by fear & has very little if anything to do with the way an introverted mind functions.

Example: Abusive environment. 
I was very likely a withdrawn child due to an abusive family but I doubt that I was really ever shy. 
Thankfully at 13 I was sent away to my grandparents & that year I began to emerge from my protective shell.
I wonder how many abused people are erroneously categorized as being shy & why introverts are thought as being shy. 
I'm not the least bit shy, I had no problem asking women out while I was a single young man & I could comfortably join a group of strangers for dinner.
For me; Introvert doesn't equal shy 

I think there may be several types of introversion & that each of us experiences it dependent upon the cause of our introversion. 
Introversion limits me from comfortably remaining within a large crowd for longer than 3-4 hours. After that time I'll begin to experience intake overload & seek to make my exit or have a couple drinks to dull my mind. 
I prefer a quiet environment while processing (some people say recharging) the intake, otherwise I tend to zone out while sorting through everything.
It's akin to the minds eye going over everything, keeping the useful stuff handy & storing the less useful where it requires a deeper trigger to recall.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm pretty shy. I sometimes don't like meeting new people in case I make a fool of myself or some shit. It's mostly when I have to meet other girls. Girls freak me out for some reason. I'm afraid they're gonna be a real bitch. Haha. 

Sometimes, if I'm not in a very social mood, I will go out of my way to hide if I see someone I know on the street... sometimes, I just don't want that conversation. Just cannot be fucked. That doesn't meant I don't enjoy that person's company, I just didn't want it then.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

I've felt a lot less shy recently because at school for example, I feel a lot more confident to speak my mind now. When I'm comfortable in a group and my surroundings I _can_ be one of the loudest people in the room, if I have something to say that is. If I'm not though I'm incredibly shy and reserved.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

INFJ- Personally I am shy to an extent,
But I find that I am quite confident,
And I usually don't come across as very "Silent" in things pertaining to debate and meeting new people.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I've always been strongly introverted. When I was in high school, I was so quiet that I was hard-pressed to say anything and painfully shy. I was extremely solitary and private, and really socially awkward and aloof. I'm not like that at all now. I'm still introverted, but I'm rarely ever shy. I'd only be shy if I was trying to meet a really, really cute guy and even then I'd be pushing to get over it so that I could just be myself. I'm pretty darn outgoing, confident, and assertive now.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

A little shy4


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Not at all.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

quite shy


----------



## hogwarttyctyer (Feb 21, 2014)

not at all, I'm confident


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Not at all, I used to be pretty shy but as years have went on I've become very comfortable in myself/confident in most social situations, I just tend to prefer my own company or have a personal preference to more than being poor socially or shy.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I was very shy as a child, now it depends but I'm definitely still on the more shy end of things, though my reluctance to interact is based on a lot more than that and sometimes it's a little hard to distinguish what's really causing my hesitation. 
Other reasons being:
I don't like to bother other people or assume they want my company because I find that annoying myself.
Generally I don't have much to talk about with others anyways because of vastly different interests, so why bother?
I'm lost in my own thoughts and would prefer to stay there, so if there's an automated rather than live interaction option I'll go for that.
I'm not all that good at thinking of what to say on the spot and with new people you often don't know exactly what to expect and can't sort of plan ahead, so I just end up not saying much or saying things the wrong way because I feel like I don't have time to think clearly - it's just awkward, so I like to avoid that for everyone's sake. 

Also, I am shy with certain types of people while not so much with others - it depends on the sort of vibe people give off. If someone strikes me as strong, outspoken, blunt, confident, overbearing, or simply someone I'll probably have a personality clash with then I tend to be very cautious in approaching them because I feel intimidated. I really dislike interacting with people who are critical or harsh, even when I don't particularly care about their opinion of me, I still find it unpleasant and rattling, so I try to avoid interactions where I think it likely that someone will communicate negativity towards me. It seems like more often than not people don't particularly know what to do with me, so... I tend to expect that, which makes me uncomfortable approaching others as I anticipate unpleasantness. However, if someone strikes me as soft, gentle, accepting, or a 'kindred spirit' I am Much less shy and will often be the one to initiate conversation.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm still a little shy. But I've grown accustom with meeting and befriending new people over the years. I can say that I know how to carry on conversations without ending in awkward silence, though I still have a few blunders.


----------



## Super-Yoshi (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm pretty shy.. biggest thing for me is that I don't speak up loud enough for a casual conversation sometimes. -.- Also I have trouble with eye contact.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm barely introverted. When with people I'm outgoing and eccentric. I just prefer and value my alone time, feel less constrained and more free. I work better alone and feel I grow more as a person.


----------



## Super-Yoshi (Mar 2, 2014)

kev said:


> I'm barely introverted. When with people I'm outgoing and eccentric. I just prefer and value my alone time, feel less constrained and more free. I work better alone and feel I grow more as a person.


(Psst. Sorry, I have to say this, but Mikasa's awesome =D I wish season 2 would hurry up and air so I can watch it!)


----------

